
It's better to be single - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/love-sex/why-single-is-better-according-to-science-a8204476.html
======
ohiovr
There is something missing in this discussion. Most single people want to have
a mate I think. Women who find themselves at the close of a relationship
usually pick up a new one faster than men do. Women wouldn't do that if they
were happy being single. I don't see how personal happiness is something that
can be measured or predicted by a scientific methodology.

